# where my coaches at?



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

USA Archery will soon be releasing a Compound NTS Program. I was lucky enough to get to spend a whole day with Guy Krueger. That was very enlightening. Much of my coaching technique and knowledge has came from my own experiences over the last 30 years. There is much to be learned from top level shooters when we are lucky enough to get to shoot with them. Most are eager to help. Get the CD's (Griv's, Michael Bradens, Cousins, Wise, etc..) Watch them and watch them again. Lots of great books out there that have nothing to do with archery but have invaluable information. Learn to apply their techniques to each students situation. There are a few really good coaches here in the Coaches Corner. Aread, MoeBow, Mike66, Padgett, nuts&bolts, Montigre to name a few. Many are always here to help..

Hmmm. Sounds like a new sub-forum with limited access.

.02


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

abby...,

If and until USA Archery comes up with an NTS compound system, look at Larry Wise's books. "Core Archery" and others. My money is on Larry's approach to C bow shooting as being VERY close to what the new compound NTS will be.

Arne


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Abby, Larry Wise is helping in writing the NTS compound system. I took my level 2 with him last year & he covered a lot of compound, since most of the class shot compound. Next spring, I am hopefully taking my level 3 with him. I also hope that they have added the compound to the level 3 by then.

Most of what he covered was directly from Core Archery.


----------



## neillob11 (Jul 1, 2013)

During my level 3 cert class I was promised that sometime in the future (who knows when) USAA will do a compound book. I came from a recurve background, and its been an uphill battle finding reliable info. FITA has published a compound bow module thats been quite helpful! I'll try to upload it below. 

View attachment 05 Compound.pdf.zip


----------

